
How much did you save by nót buying Bitcoins? ;) - klaasvaak12
http://ididnotbuybitcoins.com/
======
hvidgaard
And if you spend $10k at last ATH you'd still sit with more than $50k profit.
This is such a pointless site made only to reel in some ad revenue.

------
moduspol
Clever. I just hope it gets updated when Bitcoin reaches a new high again.
This would look pretty silly if it were based on the $1300 high a few years
ago.

~~~
sureaboutthis
My nephew works for the largest financial firm in the world. He says they
wrote off bitcoin long ago (as if they ever seriously considered it).

~~~
moduspol
That's too bad. It's still up over 800% since January of last year. Perhaps
they could have planned better to gain from that.

~~~
sureaboutthis
You miss the point. The point is, bitcoin is dead in the financial world where
it counts, not here on HN.

~~~
moduspol
It was dead in 2017, too. And 2016, and 2015...

[https://99bitcoins.com/obituary-stats/](https://99bitcoins.com/obituary-
stats/)

Still dying strong!

------
rlayton2
Much like arguing against climate change because it's cold outside.

------
balazsdavid987
Schadenfreude is the joy of losers.

~~~
cjsuk
Or winners who got out before the losers.

------
matwood
Like most things in life, timing matters.

------
mavdi
Bought at $6. So none yet ;)

